# 14 mile Midland two ways



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I was looking in Cabelas and found a buddy 4 pak of the Midland two ways with a bunch of accessories, and it noted that you need a license from the FCC before you can operate them. I went on the FCC site and couldn't determine which license I needed to apply for.

Since there are 4, I was going to give one to my brother, one to my dad and keep two for myself. Does that mean that they also have to get an FCC license?

ANy help or guidence would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

General Mobile Radio Service (GMRS). Operation of a GMRS system requires an FCC license grant. ($80 for 5 years) and everyone transmitting should have one.

You can file for the license grant electronically.

Try Here:

http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/personal/generalmobile/licensing/

YOU DON'T NEED THE LICENSE TO PURCHASE THE RADIO!!

A little word though. If you just use the FRS channels (Family Radio Service) you do not need a license grant. Which that model has both.

I doubt many who use the GMRS actually get the license grant. The FCC after all does triangulate the Manistee National Forest, but may monitor the urban areas on occasion. The biggest violators are caught by complaint of an angry neighbor or something.

Just on word of advice, I own four of those radios and the 14 mile range is under perfect terrain and conditions. Luckly to get 4-5 miles in Michigan woodland terrain.

CB's actually work better but probably will cost more.

Hope that Helps.

Pathfinder


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'll be primarily using these up in Ontario on our yearly fishing trips. That way it's easier for everyone to communicate from the boats to the cabins, etc. I'll also be using them in the woods during deer season.

Just waht is the family channel thing? Does it limit the distance? It's just to be used between family and whatever friends coem up with us.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

>Just waht is the family channel thing? Does it limit the distance? It's just >to be used between family and whatever friends coem up with us.[/QUOTE]

FRS - Family Radio Service are frequencies set aside for use by families without the need for a license. I believe the wattage is less on these channels so it doesn't transmit as far. That said, the FCC doesn't have jurisdiction in Canada, so GRMS will probably work fine. Actually, we may have "accidently" transmitted on the GRMS channels. :evil: :evil:


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We have used two radios for a number of years. So anyone looking at two ways should know that in most wood conditions in Michigan their range is only about 1/3 of what they say they can reach. No misrepresentation on their part just terrain cutting it in atleast half. We use 5 mile radios and usually only get 1-2 miles depending on terrain and weather. I would suggest buying the 10-14 mile range radios.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

tdejong302 said:


> We have used two radios for a number of years. So anyone looking at two ways should know that in most wood conditions in Michigan their range is only about 1/3 of what they say they can reach. No misrepresentation on their part just terrain cutting it in atleast half. We use 5 mile radios and usually only get 1-2 miles depending on terrain and weather. I would suggest buying the 10-14 mile range radios.


Yeah, most times they advertise it as line of site. So the 12 mile long lake we fish up in Canada should give us pretty good reception for what we need. As for the woods, I wouldn't be hunting more than a couple hundred yards from the person that would have the other radio.
Thanks for all the help. I ordered the 4 pak from Cabelas last night with an additional charger pak. I'm planning on giving my brother and dad one radio with a charger, battery pak and keeping 2 of them for myself.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We had what could have been an emergency at deercamp this year. The radios were nice and possibly prevented a call to EMS. For all hunters, fisherman, hikers or anyone else that has someone venteering into the woods these radios are great for emergencies. They are getting better each year. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Most of these range claims are ridiculous. The slight increases in power eash year on these radios will do little or nother to increase range except over open water. Get any leaves, trees, buildings, hills, in the way and the range goes down in a real hurry.

The biggest factor in distance with these radios is the antenna. Get a GMRS with a removable antenna and you can get some real reliable range. See:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/1


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

From what I have heard, the distance ratings work like this =14 mile radio is 7 miles in each direction from the center, totaling 14 miles -not a 14 mile straight line.


----------



## pathfinder (Jan 4, 2003)

HunterZ said:


> From what I have heard, the distance ratings work like this =14 mile radio is 7 miles in each direction from the center, totaling 14 miles -not a 14 mile straight line.


I don't know where you heard that, but that is how urban myths are started. 

Radio range is the measured, maximum distance in which a transmitter will supply a radio signal to a receiver. If a radio has a range of 14 miles, then it can transmit a radio signal to a receiver 14 miles away. It has a "Field" with a diameter of 28 miles. Granted this is under perfect conditions, but in NO WAY is "Range" to be confused with "Field". Even so, you would be very, very hard pressed to get the 14-mile Midlands to communicate effectively at 7 miles.

Good stuff though.

Chuck


----------

